# Alpentouren der "Big6"



## Hattrick (26. Juli 2003)

Zurück aus Tirol - ein paar Eindrücke. 

Endlose geniale Trails, nicht endende Anstiege, orkanradeln, die diesjährige Alpentouren hatten es in sich 

Alle Teilnehmer (foxi, Gage, PAN, Rabbit, Rainer, Hattrick) sind heil geblieben. Verletzungen: unwesentlich ... Pannen: nicht der Rede wert, keinen Plattfuß !

Goglesalm,  Kauertalalmrunde, Schönjöchl, Heidelberger Hütte, Fimbapass, Uina Schlucht, SesvennaHütte, Trail zum Reschensee (hat das Ding einen Namen?) ...
Geschätzte Gesamtdaten: ca > 400 km , > 10.000 hm, Tageshöchstleistung ca 2600 hm,

Berichte, Profile, Daten, Fotos folgen

Fotoalbum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showga...ort=1&perpage=12&password=&ppuser=477&stype=0


----------



## Hattrick (26. Juli 2003)

Weg zur Heidelberger Hütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (26. Juli 2003)

Uina Schlucht


----------



## Hattrick (26. Juli 2003)

Pause vor der Uina Schlucht


----------



## Rabbit (26. Juli 2003)

Hochachtung, Heinz. Kaum zuhause und schon am posten! 

Kurz und schmerzlos: Es war mal wieder endgeil      

Fotos werde ich morgen mal von Notebook auf die Platte schaufeln und mal sehen, wann ich dann 'ne schöne Sammlung in die Galerie stelle.
Morgen ist wohl erst mal Wäsche waschen und dazwischen eben *biken* angesagt. Wegen dem Trainingseffekt ... 

Gruß an alle,
Harry


----------



## Kaiowana (28. Juli 2003)

Moin moin auch,
da hattet Ihr wohl ne Menge Spaß; während wir hier die HaBe unsicher gemacht haben. Ich bin mal gespannt auf Eure Bilder.
Da wird man ja richtig neidisch. Ach ja, wo wir gerade bei dem Thema neidisch sind.......
.....in der Nacht vom 10.08-11.08 fahren Tine und ja in die Flitterwochen. Und wo kann man 2 Wochen lang besser flittern als am Gardasee? Wir haben dort nen netten Campingplatz (kennen wir schon vom letzten Jahr) auf 1300HM in einem Nest auf dem Monte Baldo mit satten 87 Einwohnern (zumindest letztes Jahr - kein Witz!). Aber da 2 Wochen Gardasee einfach nicht unseren Tourhunger sättigen kann, hängen wir noch 1 Woche Bikehotel in Saalbach-Hinterglemm drann. Jeden Tag  Touren etc. Und wenn wir schon mal da sind, nehme ich auch noch an den Hobby-Weltmeisterschaften im Marathon teil. Der Start soll fast vor der Hoteltür sein.

Das soweit zum Thema "Neid"


----------



## gage_ (28. Juli 2003)

.. vom Aller-aller-feinsten! 

Vom Bodensee gruesst alle die dabei waren oder gern dabei gewesen waeren:

GREGOR.


----------



## foxi (28. Juli 2003)

Hi all
Gruss geht zurück an den Bodensee. Schön das alle wieder heil und gesund zuhause sind.
Mein Fazit : Unser Bikeevent war megaaffentittengeil 
Hab auch schon die ersten Bilder ins Fotoalbum geheftet. Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte
Tirol 2003


----------



## Hattrick (28. Juli 2003)

Der 4. Tag. Diesmal ohne Steigungskurve (vor lauter Strichen würde man eh nichts erkennen ). Die Temperaturkurve läßt erahnen was auf dem Gipfel des Schönjöchels passiert ist ...


----------



## Pan (28. Juli 2003)

...and get the real bike-spirit:

First pics!!!


----------



## foxi (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Die Temperaturkurve läßt erahnen was auf dem Gipfel des Schönjöchels passiert ist ...   *



jau, hab das mir mal im Profil genauer angeschut. Innerhalb einer knappen Stunde ein Temperatursturz von 32°C auf 6°C wobei die letzten ca.15Minuten recht dramatisch sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (29. Juli 2003)

So, dann mal ein kurzer Abriss dessen, was wir in Tirol veranstaltet haben:

1.Tag: Anreise/auspacken/Italiener/Balkon/Bölkstoff/Bett

2.Tag: Kurz und knackig Einrollen zur Goglesalm und über Trail wieder runter, anschl. einkaufen/Spaghetti kochen/Balkon/Bölkstoff


3.Tag: Rauf zur Aifner-Alm, zweites Frühstück, Panoramaweg angetestet und für die frühe Stunde als zu schwer befunden. Über altbekannten Trail ins Kaunertal und seeehhr giftig,lang und steil zur Falkauns-Alm. Mittagessen, sonnenbaden und Blödsinn erzählen. Spaltung der Gruppe: Teile über Trail wieder runter ins Kaunertal und anschl. hoch nach Puschlin. Andere über Panoramaweg (ziemlich ausgesetzter Trail direkt am Abhang in ca. 2.200m Höhe  das fordert Nerven!!) zurück zur Aifner-Alm und Zuckertrail runter zum Garcher Blick. Übliches Abendprogramm.

4.Tag: Jetzt wirds dekadent!! Mit dem Auto nach Ischgl und ja, doch, ihr habt recht, aber wir sind halt nicht mehr die Jüngsten  mit Seilbahn und Sessellift über Idalpe hoch zum Idjoch. Von dort mit eigener Muskelkraft die letzten 250hm zur Greitspitze und den Ischgl-Ironbike-Kurs über Vieder- und Zeblasjoch herrlich tricky ins Fimbatal zurück nach Ischgl.


5.Tag: Schönjöchl-Königsetappe-2.560hm. Dieses Jahr direkter Aufstieg zum Frommes und weiter über den Kammgrat zum Schönjöchl. Foto-Session.Dann, urplötzlicher und rapider Abfall des Barometers  Alpengewitter!!! Wir mitten drin. 500m von der vielleicht rettenden Bergstation entfernt. Orkanartige Sturmböen von vorn, Staub-, Sand- und Gesteinskörner mit der Wucht abgefeuerter Geschosse prallen auf unsere Gesichter. An ein weiterfahren ist nicht zu denken, der Orkan schmeißt Dich vom Rad. Foxi entreißt er die Brille auf nimmerwiedersehen. Hattrick hat den Gipfel noch nicht ganz erreicht. Wir kauern hinter einem Geröllhaufen, suchen notdürftigen Schutz vor entfesselten Naturgewalten. Die Temperatur sinkt von über 30°C ins bodenlose, Bitze zucken, Donnerhall droht das Trommelfell zu zerreißen, Regen/Hagel setzt ein. Wie lange dauert so was? Wir müssen hier weg!!! Da, es scheint der Wind lässt kurz nach. Los, los, los!!!! Rauf aufs Bike und nichts wie weg, tretet was und so schnell ihr könnt. Trotz blau-schwarzem Himmel behalte ich die Sonnenbrille auf, ansonsten würde mir der waagerecht entgegenprasselnde Hagel vermutlich die Augen ausstechen. Den Rest des Gesichts habe ich so gut als möglich mit dem Buff-Tuch geschützt  es tut dennoch höllisch weh! Da endlich die Hütte, Bike in die Ecke geschmissen und bloß rein. Erst jetzt finde ich die Zeit mich um zu blicken  außer mir sind noch zwei angekommen, die anderen drei sind noch auf dem Gipfel. Unruhe und Besorgnis machen sich breit...

......immer wieder blicken wir aus dem Fenster. Wann kommen die anderen endlich?? 
Da, der erste erscheint über dem Grat, jetzt fährt er ab...da der zweite...und nun  Gott sei Dank  auch der dritte. Erleichterung!!! Aber noch sind es gut 200m. Und hier oben wird neu gebaut-nichts gleicht dem Vorjahr. Die drei fahren direkt auf eine Baugrube zu, halten, kommen nicht weiter. Ich renne raus, versuche auf mich aufmerksam zu machen, bedeute ihnen kurzes Stück zurück und über eine Geröllhalde auf den darunter liegenden Weg klettern. Viel zu langsam geht das! Können die nicht schneller machen?? Losloslos, beeilt euch!!! Endlich, die Baustraße ist erreicht- jetzt noch 100m- geschafft!!! Durchnässt aber unversehrt haben wir die rettende Hütte erreicht.



...to be continued...


----------



## Rabbit (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hattrick hat den Gipfel noch nicht ganz erreicht. Wir kauern hinter einem Geröllhaufen, suchen notdürftigen Schutz ...
> 
> ... außer mir sind noch zwei angekommen, die anderen drei sind noch auf dem Gipfel. Unruhe und Besorgnis machen sich breit...
> *


Besorgnis machten sich bei mir und Gregor bereits breit, als wir hinter dem Geröllhaufen kauerten und der Verbleib von Hattrick noch ungewiss war. Wir wollten diesen nicht völlig alleine den Naturgewalten überlassen und beschlossen daher im Schutze des Geröllhaufens zunächst auszuharren.
Über die aufgetretenen Windgeschwindigkeiten herrscht bis heute Uneinigkeit, es ist die Rede von 150-240 km/h.
Als wir uns dann gegen das Wetter gerüstet und fast mumifiziert hatten warteten wir ebenfalls auf ein kurzes Abflauen des Windes. Als ich den Schutz des Geröllhaufens verließ viel mir zunächst das Atmen schwer, drückte der Wind doch mit voller Wucht direkt ins Gesicht. Nur wenn man das Gesicht ein wenig aus dem Wind drehte konnte man einigermaßen atmen. Ich versuchte jetzt auf's Bike zu steigen und den Hang hinunter zur Bergstation der Schönjöchl-Seilbahn pedalierend zu erreichen.
Das Problem bei diesem Vorhaben war nur, daß der Wind direkt aus der Richtung wehte, in welcher sich die Bergstation befand.
Der erste Versuch scheiterte, da ich vom Rad geblasen wurde und ich suchte Schutz hinter so einer kleinen Kassenbude, hinter der sich auch schon Hattrick und gage_ "verkrochen" haben.
Zweiter Versuch: Dem Wind bloß nicht die Breitseite bieten. Ich pedaliere also wie ein Wilder um nicht von Wind dem nicht unsteilem Hang rückwärts wieder hinaufgeblasen zu werden. Dann die Baugrube, die komplette Bergstation befindet sich im Umbau. Wie jetzt weiter, der Regen prasselt horizontal auf den Körper, schmerzend besonderst im ungeschütztem Gesicht.
Da winkt Thorsten, verstehen kann man ihn nicht, aber seine Zeichen konnten wir richtig deuten. Runter auf die Baustrasse und die letzten Meter zur schützenden Hütte wurden zurückgelegt. Gerettet!!!!

*Das war sicher eines der Schlüsselerlebnisse unseres diesjährigem MTB-Urlaubes!*

Nur etwa 30 Min. später war der gröbste Spuck vorbei. Der Wind ließ nach bis fast zur völligen Windstille. Nur der Regen blieb, fiel nun allerdings in gewohnter Weise von oben nach unten und die Sicht war noch eine Zeit lang auf max. 20-50m begrenzt. Nach etwa 2 - 2,5 Std. klarte es dann wieder auf und das Thermometer kletterte schon wieder auf etwa 15 °C. Auch heute trennte sich wieder einmal das Team. Während Hattrick und ich die bekannte Abfahrt auf dem Forstweg zunächst runter bis zur Mittelstation und dann hier und da einen kurzen Trail wählten, wollte der Rest der Truppe eine neue Abfahrt erkunden.
Schon wenige Meter unterhalb des Gipfels an der Mittelstation brannte uns die Sonne schon wieder dermaßen auf den Pelz daß wir uns wieder entkleiden konnten und im sommerlichen Outfit die weitere Abfahrt fortsetzten.

Den Bericht über die wohl doch geniale, anfangs Bremsenmordende alternative Abfahrt liefert bitte ein Teilnehmer dieses Teams nach


----------



## Hattrick (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Besorgnis machten sich bei mir und Gregor bereits breit, als wir hinter dem Geröllhaufen kauerten und der Verbleib von Hattrick noch ungewiss war... *



Das ganze aus meiner Sicht:
Kurz zuvor hielt ich noch ein kleines Schwätzchen über das Wetter  mit ein paar Wanderern, welche Richtung Frommes unterwegs waren. Nun aber los, fast auf dem Scheitelpunkt angekommen blies mir ein Orkan ? entgegen. Nur langsam konnte ich mich samt Bike Richtung Gipfel schieben. 
Hinter einem Steinhaufen kauerten Gregor und Rabbit. 
Kurz um die Ecke geschaut flog mir eine Mischung aus Wind/Staub/Regen horizontal entgegen, drückte den vorsichtshalber aufgesetzten Helm nach hinten welcher mich nun würgte. Aber die Krönung war, daß mir der Sturm tatsächlich mein Bike entreissen wollte (foxis Brille hatte er ja schon). Alte S... ca 1000 Dartpfeile trafen mich, atmen war kaum möglich. Egal - Augen zu und durch, der Wind ließ einen kleinen Moment nach. Gage stampfte im Windschatten mit zur nächsten Deckung. Der Wind tobte sich am Bauvorhaben Schönjöchlbergbahn aus, demontierte das komplette Baugerüst innerhalb von Sekunden und spielte mit dem Baukran "Brummkreisel". Von PAN´s Silhouette auf den rechten Weg geleitet kämften wir uns dann zur Hütte - wir ? Ich drehte mich um keiner mehr da ! Dann erblickte ich Rabbit, Gage kam endlose Sekunden später. Das weitere Spektakel schauten wir uns aus der gesicherten Unterkunft an.


----------



## Rabbit (29. Juli 2003)

Hier noch schnell ein Gipfelfoto, kurz bevor der Sturm losbrach!
gage_ wurde dabei schon fast vom Sockel gepustet


----------



## foxi (24. August 2003)

so, hab bilder geguckt und noch ein paar neue in mein Fotoalbum gepooset 

Tirol 2003


----------



## Pan (24. August 2003)

Für den Blick aufs Wesentliche...


...und die Erinnerung an unvergleichliche Momente in wunderschöner Landschaft, genossen im Kreise von Freunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (24. August 2003)

Dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen!
Da hast Du eine sehr feine, der Stimmung während dieses wieder einmal gelungenem MTB-Urlaubes wiederspiegelnde Auswahl aus den Bilddokumenten zusammengestellt.


----------



## RieWu (31. August 2003)

Alter Schwede,

einen Sack Grüße an meine Tirol Junkies! Ich wusste diesmal nicht, ob es überhaupt hinhauen würde, da ich mir erstmal 2 Wochen Lake Garda verordnet hatte. Aber dann wurde die Hütte doch noch rechtzeitig frei und RieWuist dann auch diesem Ruf der Berge gefolgt.

Aber nun zu Euch: Wenn das mal nicht ein fetter Urlaub war ... hab mir grad eure Bilder reingezogen. Zwar packt mich nicht wirklich der Neid, denn ich bin wohl der einen oder anderen eurer Reifenspuren bis vor kurzem noch selbst hinterhergefahren, aber so nen kostenlosen Whirlpool auf 2500 Hm hätte ich auch gern mal miterlebt. 

Meister Schwarz hat mir von eurem Orkanbasejumping erzählt und ich wollte gleich mal fragen, ob ihr auch das berüchtigte Elmsfeuer gesehen habt? Jedenfalls lagen da auf manchen meiner Haustrails meterdicke Tannen rum, die wohl erst kürzlich ausgerissen worden waren. Ein "Glück", dass ihr überhalb der Baumgrenze wart .... Brrrr, also mit mir als Guide wäre das net passiert ... kicher (nicht ernst gemeint) !

Ich hatte wieder 12 Tage knalle Sonne und zudem einige neue Touren vom aller Feinsten. Ried, Fendels ist ein Hammerrevier, der Krahberg über der Goglesalm mit kilometerlanger Traverse (erst kurz nach eurer Abfahrt fertig gestellt) zu besagter Alm ein echter Downhill-Hit. Das Kaunertal auf der rechten Talseite ist beinah fast bis zum Gepatsch-Stausee Trailmäßig erschlossen und zu guter letzt - die Schönjöchlrunde hat nun endlich eine adequate Abfahrt gefunden !!!! No more Urgbachtal - vom Gipfelkreuz Schönjoch zum Frommeskreuz (euer Aufstieg??) bis zur Frommeshütte auf alpinen Trails der mittleren Kategorie, dann zwei Kehren Skiabfahrt und von da über kilometerlange Waldtrails, Wurzelterroristen und Nadelspeedways bis Ladis. Dort zwei kurze Kehren Asphalt und dann auf die ruppige Rodelschotterbahn nach Prutz bis zur Innbrücke. 1700 m nonstop Downhill vom Besten was ich je gefunden habe. Schade das ich das letztes Jahr nicht gewagt habe, aber ich wollte mich nicht verfahren ...

Was mich aber echt interessiert ist euer Weg von der Falkaunsalpe zur Aifneralm ... ????? Hab ich noch nie registriert!
Wäre nett, da mal was drüber zu hören. 

Ausserdem bin ich eine 106 Kilometerrunde mit ca. 2600 Hm von Landeck nach St. Anton über Konstanzerhütte auf die Heilbronner Hütte und dann zurück übers Paznaun gefahren. Is aber eigentlich eher die Anschlussetappe für den Fimbapass und nicht wirklich unglaublich, da kaum Trails! Aber doch sehr reizvoll, wenn auch Hansjörg den Paznaun-Höhenweg ausgelassen hat wegen Rücken- und Zeitproblemen. 

Freut mich, dass es euch dieses Mal gleich nochmal dort oben  hingezogen hat, dass war also ein echter Appetizer letztes Jahr. Irgendwann sieht man sich vielleicht mal wieder, wenn ich auch nicht davon ausgehe, dass ihr im kommenden Sommer wieder die gleiche Gegend beackern werdet.

Der Gardasee mit seinen 40 Grad im Schatten war diese Jahr jedenfalls kein wirklicher Konkurrent, obwohl es da Trialtrails vom krassesten gibt. PIANAURA-Trails - das Eldorado für alle Techniker. Alles fahrbar, aber eben gerade noch so. Check it out ...  Der legendäre Tremalzo ist zwar auch nett, aber den Wahnsinns Hype um dieses Bergelchen (1900 Hm) versteh ich net so richtig. Ihr seid jedenfalls für derartiges Terrain nun bestens gewappnet - alles Gute, weiterhin den Spass, den ihr ohnehin habt und beste Grüße aus Berlin, euer RieWu.


----------



## Pan (31. August 2003)

Sei er freudigst begrüßt!!!!





> _Original geschrieben von RieWu _
> ...und zu guter letzt - die Schönjöchlrunde hat nun endlich eine adequate Abfahrt gefunden !!!! No more Urgbachtal - vom Gipfelkreuz Schönjoch zum Frommeskreuz (euer Aufstieg??) bis zur Frommeshütte auf alpinen Trails der mittleren Kategorie, dann zwei Kehren Skiabfahrt und von da über kilometerlange Waldtrails, Wurzelterroristen und Nadelspeedways bis Ladis. Dort zwei kurze Kehren Asphalt und dann auf die ruppige Rodelschotterbahn nach Prutz bis zur Innbrücke. 1700 m nonstop Downhill vom Besten was ich je gefunden habe. Schade das ich das letztes Jahr nicht gewagt habe, aber ich wollte mich nicht verfahren ...



Hehehe...Du wirst es nicht wahr haben wollen, aber genau *da* sind wir auch runter!!! Allerdings vom Schönjoch über was Skipistenähnliches (39 %!!!) direkt zur Frommeshütte und dann trailmäßig ab dafür runter zum Inn - ich fands besser als Fimbapaß!!!



> Was mich aber echt interessiert ist euer Weg von der Falkaunsalpe zur Aifneralm ... ????? Hab ich noch nie registriert!
> Wäre nett, da mal was drüber zu hören.



Hmmm...ist als "Panoramaweg" ausgeschildert. Und das hört sich ja immer gut an. Also haben wir es einfach mal gewagt...und für empfehlenswert befunden. Streckenweise brauchts da aber ganz schön Nerven und "Trittsicherheit"...



> ... wenn ich auch nicht davon ausgehe, dass ihr im kommenden Sommer wieder die gleiche Gegend beackern werdet.



Na, warten wirs mal ab. Wenn Du uns da noch jede Menge Trails zeigen kannst...

...und Foxi dürfte das mit dem Stausee und den Trails und erschlossen höchstwahrscheinlich schon jetzt seinen nächsten Bike-Urlaub bei Familie Schwarz planen lassen... 

...ich hätte jedenfalls tierisch Bock mit Dir nochmal die Tiroler Berge abzufräsen. 
Aber nur, wenn Du auch wieder kochst... 

Grüße auch an Hans-Jörg!!


----------



## Hattrick (31. August 2003)

Moin RieWu



> _Original geschrieben von RieWu _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foxi (31. August 2003)

Hi RieWu
schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu hören und wie immer vom feinsten. Habe doch ein paarmal sehnsüchtig von unserer Unterkunft hinauf auf deine nette Bude geblickt ob sich da nicht doch was tut und der Steffen da ist. 



> _Original geschrieben von RieWu _
> *Jedenfalls lagen da auf manchen meiner Haustrails meterdicke Tannen rum, die wohl erst kürzlich ausgerissen worden waren.  *


jo, da mussten wir uns ganzschön die Wege bahnen und hin und wieder über die umgestürzten Bäume klettern.
Bei den Aufstieg Prutz/Tanke nach Puschlin (über Familie Schwarz ihre Wiese) lagen die Bäume Quer auf der Strasse. Auch einige Stromleitungen waren gekappt.


> Das Kaunertal auf der rechten Talseite ist beinah fast bis zum Gepatsch-Stausee Trailmäßig erschlossen


Ich wusste es doch, irgendwie zieht mich das Tal  magisch an.  währe beinahe .......vielmehr die anderen haben mich versucht zu überreden an einen Ruhetag dahin zu fahren - Ich wollt allerdings irgendwie hoch zum Gletscher.
Irgendwie scheint die Gegend da ja unerschöpflich zu sein, von mir aus gerne wieder in 2004 alle guten Dinge sind drei... heisst es doch


----------



## gage_ (31. August 2003)

Hey Steffen,

Deine Heimat ist echt fein ... 

Ich ueberlege immer wieder, welches denn nun der beste Trail war, aber ich habe echt Entscheidungsprobleme 

Ein sehr schoenes Ding war der Trail von der Aiffner Alm zum Garcher Blick .. fuer mein Empfinden abwechslungsreicher, schmaler und an manchen Stellen noch naeher an der Grenze der Fahrbarkeit als der Trail von Frommes Richtung bergrunter 

Von der hoeher gelegenen Teilen hat mir nach dem Trail von der Zollhuette ueber dem Zeblasjoch (der Serpentinenteil darf nicht unterschlagen werden) und dem Fimbapass eigentlich fast der am besten gefallen, den wir von der Sesvennahuette aus genommen haben ...

Und die Randbediungen, die Wetter, Landschaft und Leute geschaffen haben, waren einfach perfekt. Ich hab nichts worueber ich mich beschweren koennte 

Hau rein,
  Gregor.


----------



## Rabbit (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RieWu _
> *Alter Schwede,
> 
> einen Sack Grüße an meine Tirol Junkies!
> *


Nee, den gibbet wirklich noch?!  Haben dich die tiefen des Internets wieder ausgespuckt und Du fängst an dich wieder auf das wesentliche zu besinnen? 

Aber sischer, sischer! 


> *
> Was mich aber echt interessiert ist euer Weg von der Falkaunsalpe zur Aifneralm ... ?????
> *


Tja, der Panoramaweg. Wenn Du die Aifneralm verläßt einfach links dem Schild folgen "Panoramaweg zur Falkaunsalm" oder in umgekehrter Richtung von der Falkaunsalm einfach den Forstweg noch ein Stück hoch. Nach der nächsten Kehre ist dann der Einstieg die Wiese hoch (ebenfalls ausgeschildert).
Heinz und ich sind ja von beiden Seiten eingestiegen und sind nach wenigen Metern zu dem Schluß gekommen: Nicht fahrbar.
Fehlentscheidung! Zwar muß man an den Einstiegen wohl eine ganze Zeit schieben/tragen, aber wie ich den Bildern entnehmen kann scheint der Mittelteil ja großteils fahrbar zu sein und allein das Panorama ist's wohl Wert.


> *
> Irgendwann sieht man sich vielleicht mal wieder, wenn ich auch nicht davon ausgehe, dass ihr im kommenden Sommer wieder die gleiche Gegend beackern werdet.
> *


Naja, auch die Abfahrt vom Schönjöchl haben Heinz und ich (diesmal sind wir übrigens auch oben angekommen  ) auf die bekannte Weise bewerkstelligt. Allerdings mit einer kleinen Variante, einem Waalweg runter nach Fiss 
Insofern sind da mindestens noch zwei Trails, die ich noch nicht kenne und was Du da so berichtet hast macht Lust auf mehr.

Da schließe ich mich doch dem Thorsten an ... wenn Du wieder kochst bin ich doch schon fast überredet! 

Gruß,
Harry

Hier noch eine schöne Impression


----------



## gage_ (31. August 2003)

Den Panorama-Weg dann aber bitte in die andere Richtung! Besonders am Anfang und am Ende gibt's dann ein paar klasse Stellen die andersrum nicht fahrbar waren ... die Frage ist dann, wie kommt man an den Trail zum Garcher Blick? 

Ist aber alles andere als durchweg fahrbar, auch im Mittelteil gibt's Gegenanstiege mit Hindernissen, etc. ... in welche Richtung vernichtet man eigentlich Hoehenmeter?


----------



## Rabbit (11. Februar 2004)

Da habe ich doch mal als Appetizer auf die kommende Saison ein Thema "ausgegraben".

@Big6!: Nachdem ich noch mal wieder die Schilderungen von RieWu gelesen habe, bin ich ja richtig heiß geworden. Vielleicht sollten wir im nächsten Jahr doch noch mal wieder nach Puschlin reisen, da gibt es ja noch so einiges zu "entdecken"


----------



## Hattrick (11. Februar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich doch mal als Appetizer auf die kommende Saison ein Thema "ausgegraben".
> 
> @Big6!: Nachdem ich noch mal wieder die Schilderungen von RieWu gelesen habe, bin ich ja richtig heiß geworden. Vielleicht sollten wir im nächsten Jahr doch noch mal wieder nach Puschlin reisen, da gibt es ja noch so einiges zu "entdecken"



@B6: Und unser Grill steht auch noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (11. Februar 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Foxi dürfte das mit dem Stausee und den Trails und erschlossen höchstwahrscheinlich schon jetzt seinen nächsten Bike-Urlaub bei Familie Schwarz planen lassen...
> ...ich hätte jedenfalls tierisch Bock mit Dir nochmal die Tiroler Berge abzufräsen.
> Aber nur, wenn Du auch wieder kochst...


tja, da ist noch was offen. Denke  das wir dort Biketechnisch gerade mal 50% abgegrast haben und mit Sicherheit noch einiges zu Entdecken gibt. Von mir aus sehr gerne, frag doch mal bei Familie Schwarz an. Was mir an den Dolomiten zu Denken gibt, ist die Tatsache das es dort wohl auf den Trails nur so von Touristen wimmeln wird. Ich hab momentan täglich 3-4 Emails mit absagen von ausgebuchten Unterkünften.

Lasst mich mal spinnen....In einer Ausgabe der "Bike" vom letzten Jahr hab ich zwei (für uns neue)Tagestouren für unser Terrain gesehen, dazu gilt es endlich den Stausee Tick zu lösen. 
Das sind 3 neue touren, dazu etwas alt Bewertes und zu guter letzt als 3 Tagesrunde die Ötzitour ??


----------



## gage_ (12. Februar 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> tja, da ist noch was offen. Denke  das wir dort Biketechnisch gerade mal 50% abgegrast haben und mit Sicherheit noch einiges zu Entdecken gibt.



Und ich haette auch *ueberhaupt* kein Problem, den einen oder anderen Weg noch ein- bis zwanzigmal zu fahren


----------



## Rabbit (12. Februar 2004)

gage_ schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich haette auch *ueberhaupt* kein Problem, den einen oder anderen Weg noch ein- bis zwanzigmal zu fahren


Ich wäre auch dabei 
Werde dann mal vorsichtig bei Familie Schwarz anfragen, ob ab dem 23.8. für 10 Tage bei Ihnen frei ist oder alternativ etwas später.

Und meinen Regenerationstag werde ich sicher wieder für die Freeridetour "Zeblasjoch" nutzen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Pan (18. Februar 2004)

Unterkunft (FeWo/Selbstversorgung) auf der *Seiser Alm* ist geblockt!   

Lage: Auf ca. 1750m; vom Hotel Saltria ein wenig rechts hoch.

Denkt Euch den Schee weg - das ist der Ausblick beim Frühstück


----------



## foxi (18. Februar 2004)

genial, saugeil -  1000 thanks, da kann ich ja jetzt mein Postfach leeren


----------



## Rabbit (18. Februar 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Unterkunft (FeWo/Selbstversorgung) auf der *Seiser Alm* ist geblockt!


 Dafür hast Du dir ja wieder einen  verdient 
Ick freu mich!


----------



## Rabbit (29. Februar 2004)

Ich habe auch mal wieder ein wenig in den Weiten des Internet gestöbert.
Wann fahren wir endlich los? 

Selbst in der Hochsaison kann man auf der *Seiser Alm* in über 2000 Metern Höhe mit dem Mountainbike genügend Wege entdecken, auf denen man die traumhafte Natur des Schlerngebietes ungestört erkunden kann. Ausgangspunkt für Touren zwischen *Santner Spitze und Langkofel* ist das Tourismusbüro Compatsch. Dort erhält man gratis Routenkarten und -beschreibungen.

Bike-Arena IT 

Und ich habe auch schon was für den ersten Tag 

*Dolomiten - Langkofel Umrundung*

Wir starten auf der Seiser Alm beim Parkplatz in Kompatsch. Wer zusätzliche 900 m Aufstieg nicht scheut, kann auch in Seis starten und auf die Alm auffahren. Von Kompatsch fahren wir rechts ab Richtung Mahlknecht Hütte; der Untergrund ist teils Teer, teils Schotter.
Von der Mahlknecht Hütte geht es weiter Richtung Schutzhaus Dialer und kurz danach auf den Passo Duron. Dann folgt eine lange aber wunderbare und rasante Abfahrt durch das Duron Tal bis nach Campitello (Trentino). Von dort fahren wir weiter nach Canazei. Wir bezwingen nun das Sella Joch. Nach dem Sellajoch ein paar Kurven abwärts und dann links ab Richtung Comici - Hütte; Achtung nicht dem steinigen Wanderweg folgen; es geht ein schöner Fahrweg bis zur Hütte. Von der Comici Hütte folgen wir den Steig Nr. 526 talauswärts. Es ist eine kurze Tragepassage zu überwinden. Wir fahren Richtung Saltria - Seiser Alm wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Vom Hotel Saltria fahren wir über die Teerstrasse zum Parkplatz Kompatsch zurück. 
Wenn sie nach 17 Uhr unterwegs sind dürfen Sie auch vom Hotel Saltria weg den Steig Nr. 3 zum Parkplatz Kompatsch zurück fahren... ein genialer Trail durch die Wiesen der Seiser Alm.

*TOURENDATEN*
Kilometer: 51 
Höhenmeter: 1900 
Zeit: 6.30 
Kondition: **** 
Uphill: *** 
Downhill: *** 

_Technikzusatz_
großteils Forstwege. Ein herrliches Panorama ist garantiert. 
_Startpunkt_
1880 Seiser Alm Parkplatz Compatsch 
_Höchster Punkt (Ziel)_
2238 Sella Joch 
_Ideale Tourenmonate_
Juni Juli August September 
_Links, Tipps & Einkehrmöglichkeiten_
Einkehrtipp: 
Berghaus Zallinger, Seiser Alm


Sind wir Extrembiker? Dann schaut mal >> HIER << 
(Die 3000 Hm sitzen wir doch auf der linken Backe ab)


----------



## foxi (1. März 2004)

Hört sich ja echt klasse an, von mir aus könnte es morgen losgehen   3000hm währe ja mal als Marke zu knacken. Da sollten wir aber noch nen Härtetest im Deister vorschieben und alle schön im GA1 trainieren - der Ausdauer wegen.


----------

